# Caesar Creek Saugeye



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

On our last trip out we caught three cigars and four keepers, I don't keep anything under 14" or so. I was concerned about how thin the fish were, especially the longer ones. Their stomachs were sunken in like they hadn't had anything to eat in a while.

Has anyone caught similar saugeye at Caesar lately or was this just a strange day? I wondered if the white bass might be making it tough on the saugeyes getting enough to eat.


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

ok so.. are white bass a problem? i just moved back from hawaii not to long ago.. and growing up i never even saw a white bass.. and never caught one until last week at ceasers creek..

and saugeye were you fishing from a boat? id like to catch let my gf catch one.. it would really freak her out.. and what do you use.. if you dont wanna say thats ok


----------



## Catfish Hunter 14 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah i would say the white bass are a severe problem, they hit any lure that is tossed out there. recently we were trolling a crawler harness on the bottom in 70+ feet of water and even caught one of them stupid white bass. bad thing about them is, sometimes while trolling a crank, they are so small you dont even know they are there and you troll for 15 minutes and dont realize you have one on


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

oh so the never really get very big?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

With the 80 katrillion zillion gizzard shad in the lake, shouldnt be nothing going hungry in there. White bass are probably more of a problem for fishermen than the fish. Cant say i have ever caught a saugeye there that didnt seem heathy, most of the time, gotta scrub the bottom of the livewell out from all the shad guts and goop they puke up while in there.
You mentioned something about trolling 70fow, if your trolling deep(not even that deep), you might be finding fish in a full blown summer pattern, fish that arent chasing bait and roaming, but fish that are holding near structure, they might not be as full bellied as other. With this weather weve had, they should be purty uncommon, but still there.
There are bigger white bass to be had, they just arent a dime a dozen like the little runts. However compared to other lakes, there are not as many or as big of white bass.

HB:G


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

I intend going out on Thursday morn for whatever jumps my lures. Is it unheard-of to still get LM's this late in the summer, considering how cool it's been? CC has always been a challenge for me no matter the season; but, I gotta keep trying. Last year this time I trolled the largest crank I could find & hung a very nice LM. Hope it works tomorrow.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

All the saugeye that I have caught from CC (which is not many...haha maybe 15) have all been very healthy and fat, even the small guys. Even the perch that I have caught have been nice and fat.

The white bass are everywhere. We have been getting a few nice ones in the 12-15 inch range but most are the 4-7 inchers.

You can catch LM bass year round, you just need to work harder for them. The water temperatures are still in the 70 and they should still be nice and active. The hardest part for me is to actually find them as I do not troll, its a big lake with a lot of fishing pressure, but when you find fish, you usually find nice ones.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I am glad to hear that what I saw the last time seems to be an isolated incident.


----------

